# WPI Police Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Sergeant*
Institution:
*Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/08/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*JOB TITLE*
Police Sergeant

*LOCATION*
Worcester

*DEPARTMENT NAME*
Campus/Public Safety

*DIVISION NAME*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

*JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY*
The position of Police Sergeant will support the overall mission of the WPI Police Department to provide a safe and secure living and learning environment for all members of, and visitors to, our community. Members of the WPI Police Department play a direct role in promoting an inclusive and welcoming environment that recognizes, respects, and values diversity in its many forms. The campus community is made up of people of all ages, ethnicities, genders, orientations, lived experiences, and perspectives who come to WPI to learn, work, and create a positive impact on the world through STEM.

Successful candidates must be able to actively demonstrate an ability to represent values and philosophy of the WPI Police Departmentand the Universityspecific to diversity, equity, inclusion, and acceptance in all interactions with the varied audiences on an active college campus in an urban setting. WPI Police embraces a collaborative community police relationship and strives to maintain a working philosophy of integrity, civility and dedication as the foundation of our values.

The Sergeant is a member of the WPI Police Command Staff and is responsible for the immediate supervision, control, and efficiency of all personnel under their command. The Sergeant shall have sufficient authority to perform their duties and shall be accountable for the proper execution of every order, written regulation, oral instruction, or delegation of authority. The lack of the Sergeant's physical presence does not relieve them of their supervisory responsibilities.

In addition to all supervisory duties, the Sergeant is required to perform all of the regular duties of a patrol officer and must be able to work any shift including nights, weekends, and occasional overtime assignments.

The WPI Police Department is a fully Accredited Law Enforcement Agency under the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC). The department first achieved Accreditation in 2017.

*JOB DESCRIPTION

Duties and Responsibilities:*

The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the Sergeant and are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities.

Supervises and assists WPI Police personnel in daily operations.
Reviews written reports for completeness, correctness and accuracy.
Oversees investigations of crimes occurring during their shift.
Ensures compliance with the Department policies, procedures, and regulations.
Has the ability to exercise independent judgement, initiative, and understanding in interpreting orders, rules, regulations, and assessment of emergency situations.
Provides leadership in such a way as to motivate others towards the accomplishment of Department goals and objectives.
Evaluates employee productivity and conducts yearly performance appraisals.
Enforces all applicable laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.
Participates in ongoing personal development programs, to include all trainings activities, i.e. on-the-job and in-service training initiatives.
Works closely with municipal police and fire agencies as well as local public and private businesses in the interest of fostering a cooperative and coordinated effort in matters of campus safety and security.
Works closely with all WPI community members in an effort to enhance public safety at WPI, with specific emphasis on crime prevention and awareness.
Conducts training and orientation programs for students, faculty, and staff on campus safety and security.
Has the ability to testify before the Commonwealth judicial and WPI judicial systems.
Serves on Department and campus-wide committees as needed.
Performs other related duties as assigned.
*Supervisory Responsibility:*

All sworn and civilian subordinates assigned to their shift including Police Officer, Dispatcher, Traffic Enforcement Officer, Student worker

*Minimum Educational and Work Experience Requirements:*

Associates Degree required. Bachelors or Master's Degree preferred, in criminal justice or related field.
Employed as Certified Police Officer with five years' experience with a minimum of two years supervisory experience.
A substitute for supervisory experience may be considered if the candidate can show a combination of training and experience, which demonstrates successful supervisory skills in the areas of knowledge, leadership, motivation, integrity, oversight, and responsibility.
Demonstrated highly efficient oral & written communication skills.
Graduate of the Massachusetts Municipal, Special State Police Officer, or State Police Academy.
*Required Certifications, Registrations, Licenses, Procedures:*

Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must meet the requirements for issuance and ability to maintain Special State Police Officer Warrant
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts Class A Large Capacity License to Carry Firearms
Must meet and maintain all Massachusetts POST Certification standards.
Must provide three written letters of reference.
Successful candidate will be required to pass a comprehensive background investigation, psychological examination, and pre-employment medical exam.
*FLSA STATUS*
United States of America (Exempt)

*WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit:* https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Police-Sergeant_R0001267

*About WPI*
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

*Diversity & Inclusion at WPI*
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.

jeid-b87e40f416685c41b9a0627f4efda450









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2213596


----------

